# Prepaid phones for Japan and renta phones



## Ben Yoshida

Hoi everyone 

I did a little research about rental phones for Japan. the cheapest rate I can find is Rentafone Japan, with a rental fee (including delivery, tax and so on for) Y3900 = $52 AUS. then 20 days, = Y3900 and any further days, Y100 per day cost. 

So if i stay in Japan for say 100+the 27days = adds up to basically $240 atm. 

Now its rates are, Y3.5 per 6 seconds.. compared to softbanks Y9 per 6 seconds.. although it uses a special system, that doesn't actually input your phone number in the receivers phone. It also has a Y20,000 credit.. and its re-chargeable. 

However, I intend to stay in Japan for more then 3 months, probably 3 years or more. In light of that, would it be better to get a account with softbank, whereby, I buy a prepaid phone with SIM, having a permanent number that expires between 3 months to a year, and as long as you continually cap it up with Prepaid sim that lasts for 60 days having an average of Y5000 credit in them, you can keep that number. 

Softbank doesnt tell me the cost of membership, or the cost of their pre-paid phones or SIM on their website... so they tell me to go to the shops in Japan. 

Now if I was to ASSUME that a Softbank 740sc costs 15,000 yen and account were free, and pays for 2 sims card worth Y5000, at Y10000 total, that equates to 25,000 yen = $340 AUS for 120 days credit, roughly the same as Rentaphones 127days. 

Rentaphone = 127 days (rental - 3.5yen per 6 sec, but must re-charge) - $240 
Softbank (with 9yen per 6 sec - prepaid sim) - $340

the difference is, rentaphone has lack of security, while softbank does, although I have HEARD that you only need your foreign passport and hotel address to obtain a phone or/and sim card for prepaid. 

uhmm.. any comments, hints, or advice on this matter would be very much appreciated. XD 

oh and the AUS figures are determined by currency conversion (the Yen is too strong now ><)

Also with the rentaphone they give you Y20,000 credit, deducted from your credit card, and any re-charge henceforth is deducted from your phone.. so its not quite pre-paid.

Yours sincerely

Ben Yoshida


----------



## Joppa

Ben Yoshida said:


> Hoi everyone
> 
> I did a little research about rental phones for Japan. the cheapest rate I can find is Rentafone Japan, with a rental fee (including delivery, tax and so on for) Y3900 = $52 AUS. then 20 days, = Y3900 and any further days, Y100 per day cost.
> 
> So if i stay in Japan for say 100+the 27days = adds up to basically $240 atm.
> 
> Now its rates are, Y3.5 per 6 seconds.. compared to softbanks Y9 per 6 seconds.. although it uses a special system, that doesn't actually input your phone number in the receivers phone. It also has a Y20,000 credit.. and its re-chargeable.
> 
> However, I intend to stay in Japan for more then 3 months, probably 3 years or more. In light of that, would it be better to get a account with softbank, whereby, I buy a prepaid phone with SIM, having a permanent number that expires between 3 months to a year, and as long as you continually cap it up with Prepaid sim that lasts for 60 days having an average of Y5000 credit in them, you can keep that number.
> 
> Softbank doesnt tell me the cost of membership, or the cost of their pre-paid phones or SIM on their website... so they tell me to go to the shops in Japan.
> 
> Now if I was to ASSUME that a Softbank 740sc costs 15,000 yen and account were free, and pays for 2 sims card worth Y5000, at Y10000 total, that equates to 25,000 yen = $340 AUS for 120 days credit, roughly the same as Rentaphones 127days.
> 
> Rentaphone = 127 days (rental - 3.5yen per 6 sec, but must re-charge) - $240
> Softbank (with 9yen per 6 sec - prepaid sim) - $340
> 
> the difference is, rentaphone has lack of security, while softbank does, although I have HEARD that you only need your foreign passport and hotel address to obtain a phone or/and sim card for prepaid.
> 
> uhmm.. any comments, hints, or advice on this matter would be very much appreciated. XD
> 
> oh and the AUS figures are determined by currency conversion (the Yen is too strong now ><)
> 
> Also with the rentaphone they give you Y20,000 credit, deducted from your credit card, and any re-charge henceforth is deducted from your phone.. so its not quite pre-paid.


If you are going to be in Japan long-term, get a contract phone. It will definitely work out cheaper, you'll get a huge choice of handsets and there are various offers and add-ons for data use and so on. All you need is your gaijin card, proof of income (kyuryo meisaisho) and a hanko (personal seal/stamp). Rent a phone or get a pre-pay mobile to start with, as it will take a month or so to get your papers together for contract phone.
You can get discounted SoftBank pre-pay phones from certain discount stores like Don Quixote, from around 5,000 yen, plus top-up. There are also some mail order outlets like DNGƒfƒWƒ^ƒ‹ƒlƒbƒgƒOƒ‹�[ƒv


----------

